# Too young for this sh!t... literally!



## TorontoShaun (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share my story and maybe get some helpful tips..

i've suffered from IBS for about 5 years now.. and had some pretty bad episodes...like, walking the streets of chicago, getting stuck in traffic, getting stuck in traffic on the way to work!...horrible stories... the things you would laugh at when you were younger.

I have IBS-D...and although i've had it for 5 years, it seems this past year things have gotten worse..i've already had a colonoscopy, in which they found nothing(3 years ago)... when things got really bad and i was literally on the can after every meal i decided to see a naturapathy... she put me on a brown rice cleanse...just brown rice, and chicken, no salt... i did that for 2 weeks and it cleared everything up! i felt great....however, on the downside... my diet was extremely bland, tasteless and i lost a ton of weight... i've since gone gluten free and it helped somewhat. When i was healthy, i was 120lbs(5' 7" - 28yrs old)i was hitting the gym...benching pressing more than body weight, staying up late, and working hard at the design firm... 3 months later... i weigh 103lbs, i have no energy, i go to bed at 10pm, i have tremendous back pain, my immune system sucks, and lost my motivation for everything and still frequent the bathroom... i've started eating a lot more calories hoping to put the weight back on, and im still gluten free... Things are ok, but i cant keep living this way!

I pass gas frequently, and let me tell you, it clear a room in seconds... i havent had solid stool in months, in fact, it's been fairly bloody in the past week...kinda scary!

Im totally drained.. i feel like my body had given up on me!

The worst part is that no one really knows what its like to live with IBS-D... people think its just a matter of taking some pepto bismol and getting on with your day.. i absolutely hate when people say things like that... as if, having IBS is like a sore knee!

But what hurts me the most is that i've lost control of everything... my confidence, my self esteem... i was dating a girl and she was the one ordering the beer, while i had to settle for cranberry juice! My clothes pretty much hang off of me! My pants dont even fit anymore!

Speaking of dating.. my dates are always planned around where a bathroom is... and the fact that i never eat when im out...just in case of a flare up! imagine taking a girl on a long drive and passing gas... or having to pull over to use the bathroom... or being the one that has to settle for juice or tea cus i cant have alcohol! It kills me!

I've stopped playing sports just cus i dont think i could keep up and i feel like a twig running around.

IBS has truly ruined my life..even as i sit here... my room smells like crap! Everywhere i go, people always mentioned that i've lost weight! I have no idea what to do! in a sad way, i wish i had a medical disease so atleast i can treat it and get over it! I was hoping to plan a trip to Europe, but who knows how my stomach will act!

I've gone for a blood test to see if it is anything else, but i doubt they will find anything!

Anyways, i've done some research... i found the following...

-Back pain can be associated with IBS as the nerves are so close together

-HGH may help repair the body

So...that's my life!


----------

